# Butternut Squash Souffle



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

Great Source of Fiber! We grow these, too.BUTTERNUT SQUASH SOUFFLE3 tablesp butter2 cups cooked mashed butternut or other winter squash3/4 cup sugar1/3 cup milk3 eggs1 teasp vanillaAdd butter to hot squash; stir until melted. Add sugar and milk; beat slowly with mixer until blended. Beat in eggs; stir in vanilla. Turn into casserole. Bake at 325ï¿½F until set. Can top with marshmallows if desired for last 10 minutes of cooking.kate


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Yummy! A "keeper" for my recipe file - I'll definately make this in the fall.


----------

